# Recommendation on comfortable bibs with pockets that have good padding on long rides?



## Rivers2648 (Jan 8, 2019)

Will be doing a XC race covering 130 miles over 4 days and was wondering if any one has recommendations for comfortable bibs with pockets that have adequate chamois padding?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I have several brands and they'd all be good for that, Bontrager Circuts are my latest pair and they're surprisingly good. The most highly recommended ones I haven't tried are Assos.

Whatever brand I'd get at least 2 pairs so you don't have to rely on washing the same ones every day.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

The Bontrager Circuit bibs have pockets?

I got a pair of Nukeproof bibs with two nice pockets in the back and small mesh pockets on the outside of the lower legs. Very nice overall except for the chamois which is just adequate. I would not recommend these for longer rides. IDK if they make a higher grade pair with a better chamois. Here's a relatively recent thread on the same topic:

https://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/bib-shorts-storage-1034497.html

I've since used these bibs on a number of rides and I like them. Still, the chamois is pretty basic with a simple low density (very soft) foam pad.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

You get bibs with pockets? :0.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Why not...a jersey with pockets?

I genuinely don’t understand how you are going to get to the items under a jersey, in the smaller (by design) pockets of bibs, while racing a bike. 

Sounds like a solution that not only went looking for a problem, but creates one. 

Re: bibs. Assos RS S9. You’ll thank me later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Lone Rager said:


> The Bontrager Circuit bibs have pockets?


Oops, guess I missed that detail. Agree with Le Duke that a jersey with pockets may be a good alternative.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah. Pockets on bibs are a bit different. They tend to stay put compared to pockets in loose mtb jerseys which move and bang around. They are high enough and attached only at the top so that they hang outside your baggies, if wearing baggies. The ones I just got nicely fit a 24oz water bottle. A number of brands make them so some must find them useful.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Lone Rager said:


> Yeah. Pockets on bibs are a bit different. They tend to stay put compared to pockets in loose mtb jerseys which move and bang around. They are high enough and attached only at the top so that they hang outside your baggies, if wearing baggies.


That's one reason I wear the geeky roadie jerseys, the snug fit keeps stuff in the pockets secure and easily accessible on the fly. I often carry an extra bottle along with food and a bunch of other stuff and it works pretty good.

Not trying to sell it, just saying. I admit it's a bad look paired with baggies though...


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Bibs with pockets are the best thing ever for me. A bottle on my bike and 1 or 2 in the pockets and I swap them when we stop. However, there is no way I'm getting a bottle back in one of those pockets while riding on a trail. Jersey pockets don't carry things as well but are easier to access while riding. I will check out those Bontragers though.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Legbacon said:


> Bibs with pockets are the best thing ever for me. A bottle on my bike and 1 or 2 in the pockets and I swap them when we stop.


I'll have to give them a try sometime, I've heard nothing but good things.


----------



## BunniBoi (Aug 20, 2018)

Yeti Enduro Bibs are pretty awesome.


----------



## evildos (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi !

I got a pair of Bontrager Troslo that's pretty good.

Also got a pair Specialized SWAT but I wouldn't recommand them because the stitches started falling appart pretty quick.

Got a pair of ASOS recently, unfortunately, they don't have pockets...


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I checked out a pair of Yeti Enduro Bibs at a bike shop and they look really nice. Well constructed, nice fabric, pretty decent chamois, significantly better than the Nukeproofs...I'd get a pair if I hadn't just gotten the Nukeproofs. 

Bonty Troslo are different in that the pockets are not detached so it looks like items in them would be under the waistband of baggies. Not sure how that would work. The Nukeproof and Yeti bibs have detached pockets that hang outside the baggies waistband.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I have the Sombrio Smuggle Bib Liner:









They have a "mesh fly for easy mid-ride nature breaks". Not the best description of this - it's more like a horizontal slit across the front with the material above and below overlapping, so you can have a pee by just reaching in, without having to yank down hard on the straps.

I also have the bib-less shorts version - the Sombrio Smuggle Liner:









Most caution to not wear these on their own. Note that they are called "*Liners*". Yes - they are a little sheer but so what? I would wear these on their own in a race no problem. OP - if you podium, maybe throw a pair of shorts on over top.

All that said, I have yet to try either, so I am unable to recommend them at this point. The bibs are an option though for the OP.

If I recall correctly, Legbacon has tried the Sombrio bibs, the SWAT bibs, and others. I believe he said in another thread that compared to the SWAT bibs, the Sombrios may fit tall people better, due to the longer length of the straps (he shortened his). I am 5'10" and 185 lbs. The large Sombrio Smuggle Bib Liner fits me as though it was custom made.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

The Sombrio bib-less shorts I posted above work exactly as advertised. 10 out of 10. 100% happy. 

The bibs are good too. Personally, I prefer shorts over bibs. That said, the Sombrio bibs have a functional pee flap as I mentioned above so that addresses my biggest gripe with bibs.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

I only wear bibs with cargo pockets on social longer group rides when I despise wearing a pack. I have some Specialized bibs and the pads is horrible. I'm a Voler Black Label fan, and they have a new bib liner with their top of the line HP pad. Don't know if I'll buy it since my long/social group rides are few and far between, and I simply wear a xc jersey and bibs as-is for my 99% solo rides. But if I had to do it again, the Voler bib liner with HP pad (they made a lesser version) would be the choice.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

The Nukeproofs I got have pockets on the outside of both lower legs. I've really grown to like those pockets and find them really handy. I've seen some other bibs, maybe roadie bibs, that have similar, but it's something I'd look for in the next bibs I buy.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Anyone have the Zoic Carbon bib? I think one of my two pairs of Pearl Izumi has bit the dust. Seems like every time I wear the one pair I get terrible chaffing. I'm assuming it's the chamois is just worn. I got a coupon for $40 off $100 for Zoic stuff and the bibs are $100 so I was thinking that for $60...might be worth trying. They are stow and go with the rear pockets. That's not a selling point for me but I could see it being useful for shorter rides when I don't want to wear a pack but I might want to take a few items that won't fit in my top tube bag.


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

Rivers2648 said:


> Will be doing a XC race covering 130 miles over 4 days and was wondering if any one has recommendations for comfortable bibs with pockets that have adequate chamois padding?


I picked up some P.O.C.'s and they work great.

Check them out!

https://www.pocsports.com/us/produc...lor=Uranium Black&cgid=apparel-shorts#start=1


----------

